# Bayou - Arctic Wolf Hybrid



## Bayou (Jan 13, 2011)

*Name: *Bayou [pronounced *Bye-you*]
*Birthday: *May 3rd
* Age: *17 Years Old
* Sex: *Female
* Species: *Arctic Wolf / Red Tiger Stripes

* Appearance:* 
*- Hair and fur: *Cherry Red Hair. White Fur.
* - Markings: *Red tiger stripes on her neck, back and tail. Front and back paws red. Special marking on each upper arm and thigh. Markings on her face. Round eyebrows.
* - Eye color: *Dodgerblue with a darker blue around*.*
* Behavior and Personality:* Bayou is shy at first, but once she get's to know someone she becomes very hyper. She is an awkward funny and loves making people happy. She is fiercely loyal and doesn't let anyone treat her friends or herself like 'dirt'. She may seem like she's all talk and no action, but when you come face to face with her, you'll wish you never had. Bayou trusts people very easily, but she never gives herself fully to anyone. She is very independent and likes doing things her way.

[I'll update this later]








Design was played with a bit for anthro form, and now this is her main look V






Lineart and everything by Sin. [I colored the design]

​


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 14, 2011)

Red on white is very nice and striking. Thankfully I was reminded of pinstripe white chocolate cherries instead of the obvious peppermint x3

Seems alright :3


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 14, 2011)

That fursona picture is beautiful. I bet it's even better in anthro form.

Really nice stripe color.


----------



## Bayou (Feb 21, 2011)

Skift said:


> Red on white is very nice and striking. Thankfully I was reminded of pinstripe white chocolate cherries instead of the obvious peppermint x3
> 
> Seems alright :3


Thank you >3<
I'm glad it reminded you of something different then peppermint haha


----------



## Wolven Bruh (Feb 23, 2011)

Love the color combination-- hell, I may do a freebie. ;]


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

color combo is interesting. Do you taste like candy canes?


----------



## Bayou (Apr 20, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> color combo is interesting. Do you taste like candy canes?


 A lot of people have been asking me this D:
Idk ;A;


----------



## Bayou (Apr 20, 2011)

Wolven Bird said:


> Love the color combination-- hell, I may do a freebie. ;]


 :"D Freebies are always fun >3< <3


----------



## Deo (Apr 20, 2011)

Arctic
+bayou
=
Irony?


----------



## Bayou (Apr 20, 2011)

Deo said:


> Arctic
> +bayou
> =
> Irony?


 What can I say, I like my water frozen C:


----------



## Deo (Apr 20, 2011)

Bayou said:


> What can I say, I like my water frozen C:


 
Frozen water
+ Bayou
=
Irony?


----------



## Bayou (Apr 20, 2011)

Deo said:


> Frozen water
> + Bayou
> =
> Irony?


 I do NOT Comprehend what you're trying to INSINUATE D:


----------



## Deo (Apr 20, 2011)

Bayou said:


> I do NOT *C*omprehend


 The fact that comprehend is capitalized
Irony?


----------



## Bayou (Apr 20, 2011)

Deo said:


> The fact that comprehend is capitalized
> Irony?


 xDDDD


----------



## mistletoe (Jan 1, 2014)

hi.my name is mistletoe. nice job on your Fursona. can you draw me a male fursona that's green and red please ? i don't exactly have a prefrence on a species,though i wouldn't mind if you made my Fursona a Artic Wolf Tiger. i'd appreciate it.


----------



## Rhee (Jan 4, 2014)

very interesting to see that the marks stay for the most part on the trunk


----------

